# When to TTC? Sex after MC? Baths? So many ?s!



## Dixielane

Hi Ladies,

I am feeling good about trying again after our first MC. We have read 1 cycle is sufficient to wait, that there is really no proof any longer helps, just atleast 1 for sure. So in August we've decided to TTC again :) I've been drinking red raspberry tea to help tone my uterus back up, taking prenatals still, etc.. But, meanwhile, I have alot of questions.

WHEN can we resume sex with no worry of hurting anything ? I had a MC Thursday, my bleeding is very light now, and my ultrasounds revealed everything had cleared out well.

When is it safe to take a bath? Dr said 2 weeks, but I hear alot of women do it sooner, to relax. I am soo tired, it would be nice.

If yall had any insight, I would love to hear. Thank you ladies. :)


----------



## AP

Personally i waited until the bleeding got lighter, to be honest, I did start TTC very quickly but they do sasy to be careful due to risk of infection xxx


----------



## Dixielane

sb22 said:


> Personally i waited until the bleeding got lighter, to be honest, I did start TTC very quickly but they do sasy to be careful due to risk of infection xxx

Yes... My dr said 2 weeks. But, my bleeding is so light, and my HcG has almost dropped completely in just a couple days. So ..honestly cannot imagine bleeding for 2 weeks. So I don't know if that means I'd be able to have sex sooner? We aren't going to try AT ALL for a baby until one period, so I can date it. But we've not done anything in WEEKS due to pregnancy scares/issues, so we are both anxious to get going. lol

I have heard alot of women bounce back quite fertile after a MC, once they've healed and rejuvenated their bodies.


----------



## MissyMojo

i had warm baths during my mc as it eased the pain,
and started having sex again 2 days after i had no bleeding xxx


----------



## Caroline

We waited until bleeding had stopped completly. I think they say that due to infection risk.

Sorry for your loss.

Everyones different, & takes longer/quicker to get back to normal


----------



## Dixielane

Caroline said:


> We waited until bleeding had stopped completly. I think they say that due to infection risk.
> 
> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Everyones different, & takes longer/quicker to get back to normal

Well, I started my MC on Thursday... had heavy cramping and bleeding Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Monday got a lighter flow, and today is very light. No more clots, no cramping or pain. Just red, thin blood here and there. I feel almost back to my normal self, no pains. And my HcG yesterday morning was 83, had dropped from 1800 Thursday. My two ultrasounds revealed emptiness. My quacky doctor said I need to wait 2 weeks to for sure say I MC'd, as if I could still be pregnant, after he just got done telling me my uterus was empty and my tubes look fine...?? Said "we will call it a miscarriage for now" Whatever.. 1800 hcg to 83 and progesterone from 14.8 to 1...ummm??

It seems this MC went really "well", my body took care of itself how nature intended.


----------



## Dixielane

MissyMojo said:


> i had warm baths during my mc as it eased the pain,
> and started having sex again 2 days after i had no bleeding xxx

Thanks. Women give birth in baths.... cervix is also open then.. That seems to be the risk..

I thought we could have sex after bleeding too, which my body is tapering off the bleeding it seems..

And if a doctor hadn't told me NOT to, everything about me, mentally/physically is ready to be with my husband!! Thats why I wondered if anyone did before 2 weeks, it seems my body would "know" or shut off that desire, if I wasn't capable of handling it... make sense?


----------



## MissyMojo

drs can advise, going off "norms" but YOU know YOUR body
listen to your body hunni,


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'll tell you what I was told.

Dr. #1 - said I had to wait 2 weeks to have sex or "insert" anything ie. tampons, etc. also said that I should wait two cycles to try again.

Dr. #2 - Said that I "should" wait 6 - 8 weeks to have sex (I KNOW!!! CRAZY HEY!). She also said that because I was in her office crying and she said that I should wait until I'm emotionally ready and that technically I can have sex anytime after a week. She also said that she would like to see me wait one cycle to try again, only for dating purposes.

Dr. #3 - said that technically we should wait 72 hours for sure, that's the highest risk time, but 2 weeks is best. 

I can't remember who, but one of them told me that the rule to wait for spotting to end to bathe or have sex any of that is because no matter how slight the bleeding, that means your cervix is open even a little bit. That little bit open can encourage infection. So when the bleeding / spotting is done then that means the cervix is closed completely.

As far as getting pregnant straight away, one told me that the first ovulation can come any time and is totally unpredictable. So yes, you can get pregnant but if you do, it will be really hard to tell when it happened, which will affect your dates, and could kick it off by up to two weeks, which is a lot.


----------



## coccyx

No baths crazy. I have had several miscarriages and found being in the bath helped with the discomfort


----------



## pinknpurple

I suffered a mc on Weds 27th May and we have decided to try again right away. We were advised to wait for one cycle for dating purposes but since we have been assured that it won't increase our risk of a 2nd mc we have decided not to wait. We want to try again right away and this is the best thing for "us". Good luck whatever you decide to do hun xxx


----------

